# Tenet: In den USA ein Flop, international recht erfolgreich



## AndreLinken (14. September 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Tenet: In den USA ein Flop, international recht erfolgreich* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Tenet: In den USA ein Flop, international recht erfolgreich*


----------



## AdamJenson (14. September 2020)

Ich muss gestehen ich war auch enttäuscht.Nach dem ganzen Hype vorab hatte ich viel mehr erwartet.Ganz solider Film mehr nicht.


----------



## Raghammer (14. September 2020)

AdamJenson schrieb:


> Ich muss gestehen ich war auch enttäuscht.Nach dem ganzen Hype vorab hatte ich viel mehr erwartet.Ganz solider Film mehr nicht.



Was genau hat dich enttäuscht ?


----------



## Phone (14. September 2020)

Von einem Flop kann man reden wenn es sich um normale Umstände gehandelt hätte. So macht es keinen Si n weiterhin in den alten Maßstäben zu rechnen


----------



## nitchan (15. September 2020)

Wieso? Wenn er sein Geld im Kino nicht einspielt, bleibt der Film zumindest im Kino ein finanzieller Flop. Einnahme < Produktionskosten =  Flop


----------



## Nahkampfschaf (15. September 2020)

Phone schrieb:


> Von einem Flop kann man reden wenn es sich um normale Umstände gehandelt hätte. So macht es keinen Si n weiterhin in den alten Maßstäben zu rechnen



Wenn du mit "alten Maßstäben" meinst, daß ein Film zumindest das einspielen muss, was er gekostet hat, gilt das sehr wohl noch. Niemand wird Filme mit Verlust veröffentlichen, du würdest auch nicht arbeiten und dann drauf zahlen.
Ob ein Film das nun schafft oder nicht, ist eine andere Sache. Fakt ist aber, daß unter den Umständen momentan niemand einen Blockbuster veröffentlichen wird, um Mulan sieht es nämlich noch weitaus schlimmer aus, und der wurde nur als Streaming veröffentlicht.

[FONT=&quot]"Der CEO von Sony Pictures bezeichnete es als „Fehler“, in der aktuellen Situation teure Blockbuster zu veröffentlichen, den man nicht machen werde (...) dass man keine teuren Blockbuster veröffentlichen werde, bis man sicher sein könne, dass die Kinos bei signifikanter Auslastung geöffnet bleiben. Er selbst scheint dies für die nächsten sechs Monate noch keinesfalls zu erwarten"[/FONT]


----------



## MrFob (15. September 2020)

Also ich habe gerade mal den Trailer angeschaut und haette schon sehr Bock den Film zu sehen, auch im Kino. Hat nach dem Trailer zu urteilen auf jeden Fall wieder die Bild- und Tongewalt, die man von Nolan kennt und die Story wirkt auch erstmal cool (das hatte mir bei Dunkirk wirklich gefehlt, das mMn einfach nicht wirklich eine Story hatte). Inception ist fuer mich der beste Film der 2010er Dekade. Insofern waere ich sofort dabei.

War halt einfach etwas bloede den jetzt in die Kinos zu bringen. Hier haben die z.B. noch gar nicht offen und selbst wenn, im Moment steht es einfach nicht dafuer. Selber schuld Warner.


----------



## Bonkic (15. September 2020)

Phone schrieb:


> Von einem Flop kann man reden wenn es sich um normale Umstände gehandelt hätte. So macht es keinen Sinn weiterhin in den alten Maßstäben zu rechnen



so isses. 



nitchan schrieb:


> Wieso? Wenn er sein Geld im Kino nicht einspielt, bleibt der Film zumindest im Kino ein finanzieller Flop. Einnahme < Produktionskosten =  Flop





Nahkampfschaf schrieb:


> Wenn du mit "alten Maßstäben" meinst, daß ein Film zumindest das einspielen muss, was er gekostet hat, gilt das sehr wohl noch. Niemand wird Filme mit Verlust veröffentlichen, du würdest auch nicht arbeiten und dann drauf zahlen.



warner wusste natürlich, dass tenet keinen (us-) start haben würde wie blockbuster in normalen zeiten:
"The studio, however, was concerned that reporters and rivals would misinterpret or unfairly analyze the results — leading to headlines that may incorrectly label “Tenet’s’ debut as a flop. Warner Bros. urged journalists to provide context by noting that ticket sales would automatically be lower than normal given the fact that theaters in major markets like New York and Los Angeles aren’t open and cinemas that have reopened have done so at reduced capacity. With those caveats in mind, Warner Bros. was never banking on a splashy opening weekend and instead hoped “Tenet” would play in theaters for months without much in the way of competition."

viele kinos gerade in großstädten wie nyc, la und san francisco haben noch gar nicht geöffnet. warner wird nun hoffen, dass tenet - anders als sonst üblich - die berühmten "langen beine" beweist. denn natürlich kann man die zahlen zum launch nicht mit zahlen aus vor-pandemie-zeiten vergleichen und - wie pcgames es natürlich dennoch tut - von einem flop reden. hinzu kommt, dass der gute herr linken mal wieder nicht richtig gelesen bzw übersetzt hat: "Trotzdem liegt der Film damit auch unter den deutlich zurückgeschraubten Erwartungen des Filmstudios. Ausgegangen war man von 20 Millionen Dollar am Startwochenende." das stimmt so nämlich nicht. tatsächlich waren es 20 millionen allerdings nicht wie sonst in den usa offenbar üblich am startwochenende (fr - so), sondern in der kompletten startwoche, also inklusive sneak previews etc. dass der launch zum jetzigen zeitpunkt ein wagnis war, wusste auch nolan, nachzulesen in einem spiegel-interview von vor einigen wochen. tenet sollte einen impuls setzen, das us-kino wiederbeleben. ob das gelungen ist, lässt sich jetzt noch nicht sagen.

ps:
ich hab tenet (noch) nicht gesehen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. September 2020)

Es ist momentan eine sehr schwere Lage für alle Filmstudios. Warner steht natürlich auch unter Zugzwang weil sie einige Budget-schwere Blockbuster ungewollt lange in die Warteschleife setzen mussten. Das betrifft ja nicht nur Tenet, auch Wonder Woman 1984 usw. müssen irgendwann Geld einbringen, egal wie viel oder wie wenig es am Ende wird. Es kann auch nicht alles wie im Disney-Stil einfach in die eigene VoD-Sparte geschubst werden, jede falls nicht wenn man kein so fettes Polster wie eben der Maus konzern hat.

Zur Zeit muss man sich einfach vom Gedanken verabschieden dass lang ersehnte Filme die hohen Milliardensumnen einfahren wie man es früher gewohnt war. Die fetten Jahre wie zuletzt 2019 sind Corona-bedingt erstmal vorbei, mindestens bis einschließlich 2021. Das steht mal fest. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (15. September 2020)

Das Problem ist: Hoffentlich zieht man die richtigen Schlüsse daraus und stampft keine IP wegen "Erfoglosigkeit" ein. Weil ein Großteil des Rückgangs coronabedingt ist. Was wirklich qualitative Gründe hat läßt sich momentan nur schwerlich davon trennen.


----------



## Batze (15. September 2020)

Dann soll man die Filme doch gleich auf DVD/Blueray rausbringen wenn Kino eh noch nicht funktioniert. Dann hat man wenigstens da Einnahmen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. September 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das Problem ist: Hoffentlich zieht man die richtigen Schlüsse daraus und stampft keine IP wegen "Erfoglosigkeit" ein. Weil ein Großteil des Rückgangs coronabedingt ist. Was wirklich qualitative Gründe hat läßt sich momentan nur schwerlich davon trennen.


Ich halte die momentane Situation eher für ne gute Gelegenheit um über die zuletzt stark ausufernden Kostenexplosionen heutiger Filme nachzudenken und zukünftige Projekte wirtschaftlich bewusster umzusetzen. Heutzutage ist fast jeder Triple-A-Streifen dazu verdammt die Milliarden-Grenze zu schaffen, sonst zeigt sich eine Unzufriedenheit der Produzenten... Und das ist auf Dauer nicht gesund, finde ich. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (15. September 2020)

Da sprichst Du ein wahres Wort.

@Batze: Hast auch Recht. Aber die Kinobetreiber wettern dann. Auch wenn sie von den Filmen aktuell eh kaum etwas haben.

Früher war es ja noch schlimmer. Da kam nach dem Kino erst einmal die Videothek dran bevor der Film irgendwann mal auf VHS, später DVD/Bluray zum Kauf herauskam. Videotheken sind ja nun tot.

Aber wegen Flop: Ist es nicht auch krank, daß ein Film nicht zuletzt auch wegen der Marketingkosten das doppelte der Produktionskosten einspielen muß um erst einmal keine Miesen zu machen? Die Kosten für Werbung sind doch auch echt abartig gestiegen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. September 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Dann soll man die Filme doch gleich auf DVD/Blueray rausbringen wenn Kino eh noch nicht funktioniert. Dann hat man wenigstens da Einnahmen.


Könnte man machen, aber dann sterben nach und nach die Kinos weg. Das will gewiss kein Filmstudio auf seine Kappe nehmen, denn weniger Kinos in der Post-Corona-Zeit bedeutet auch weniger Einnahmen in der Zukunft. Der DVD/BR-Verkauf allein kann das auch gar nicht kompensieren, dazu müssten die Scheiben nochmal deutlich teurer verkauft werden. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (15. September 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Dann soll man die Filme doch gleich auf DVD/Blueray rausbringen wenn Kino eh noch nicht funktioniert. Dann hat man wenigstens da Einnahmen.



Ein paar Wochen können sie die doch in den Kinos laufen lassen. 
Wenn die offen sind, müssen auch die einnahmen machen, wenn sie auch klein sind.
Wenn die nicht überleben, dann haben die Filmemacher später ein Problem. Finde diesen weg fair.
Und ich denke nicht, dass sie mehr Umsatz machen würden, wenn der Film früher auf BR rauskommt.
Warum auch?

Ich fand den Film im Kino super. Ich habe halt kein superduper Soundsystem und einen so grossen 4K-Bildschirm ebenfalls nicht.
Kino wirkt nun mal anders und ich gehe 2-3 mal pro Jahr ins Kino.


----------



## AdamJenson (15. September 2020)

Raghammer schrieb:


> Was genau hat dich enttäuscht ?



Wo soll ich anfangen?Durch den Hype vorab habe ich krasse Effekte erwartet und eine gute Story.Ja es ist mal was anderes aber irgendwie war ich unterwältigt nach dem Film und ehrlich gesagt auch froh als er endlich zu Ende war.Vielleicht schaue ich ihn nochmal an wenn er bei einem Streaming Dienst verfügbar ist.Es kann durchaus sein das ich beim ersten anschauen nicht alles verstanden habe.Wir hatten ja auch schon einige Bierchen getrunken als wir ins Kino sind.War ein spontaner Kino Besuch.


----------



## McDrake (15. September 2020)

AdamJenson schrieb:


> Wo soll ich anfangen?Durch den Hype vorab habe ich krasse Effekte erwartet und eine gute Story.Ja es ist mal was anderes aber irgendwie war ich unterwältigt nach dem Film und ehrlich gesagt auch froh als er endlich zu Ende war.Vielleicht schaue ich ihn nochmal an wenn er bei einem Streaming Dienst verfügbar ist.Es kann durchaus sein das ich beim ersten anschauen nicht alles verstanden habe.Wir hatten ja auch schon einige Bierchen getrunken als wir ins Kino sind.War ein spontaner Kino Besuch.



Diesen Film muss man konzentriert anschauen.
Wie schon oft betont: Das ist kein Marvel-Kracher und man braucht eine Konzentrationsspanne über 10 Minuten.

Ich gab zu, dass ich nach dem Film erst mal meine Gedanken ordnen musste.
Hab mir auch dem Nachhauseweg Gedanken gemacht und dann ein paar Videos zum Film angeschaut.
Je mehr man weiss, desto klarer wird das Bild. Werde den Film sicher nochmals anschauen.


----------



## Phone (15. September 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Diesen Film muss man konzentriert anschauen.
> Wie schon oft betont: Das ist kein Marvel-Kracher und man braucht eine Konzentrationsspanne über 10 Minuten.
> 
> Ich gab zu, dass ich nach dem Film erst mal meine Gedanken ordnen musste.
> ...



Konzentration über 10 min?
Man muss den ganzen Film quasi hin starren damit man nichts verpasst und zum Schluss fällt einem ein das man im Grunde den ganzen Film nichts verstanden hat, außer in den letzen 10-20 min xD

Als enspannten Kinobesuch kann ich diesen Film auf jeden Fall NICHT empfehlen...Mir waren die letzen 30 min einfach zu anstregend...Laut..viel zu viele Eindrücke....eine verwirrende Story (wenn man es so nennen will).

Ich glaube nicht das dieser Film zu einem richtigen Kracher wie Inception wird, er ist für die Masse einfach viel zu komplex und grade wegen der aktuellen Situation haben sich viele vorher informiert oder sich Reviews angeschaut und dann doch gemerkt das es einfach zu drüber ist..


----------



## McDrake (15. September 2020)

Phone schrieb:


> Konzentration über 10 min?


Ich meinte damit WEIT über den üblichen 10 Minuten, in denen in anderen Filmen der Plot besprochen wird und danach einfach "Hirnausundvielebuntefarben" angesagt ist.


----------

